# Do anyone's cat detect hypo?



## Ruth Goode (Mar 16, 2013)

Last night at 2am my cat woke C up then woke me up by poking our heads. I thought he was being annoying! I went to bathroom then C came, suddenly said "I'm poorly" so I checked her BG and it was 2.6 and took her 25 minutes to get out of hypo. Normally I don't check her till after 3am, now I'm so grateful for my cat, he fall back to sleep after!!  do anyone's cat detect hypo?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2013)

Well done that cat!  I have heard other members mention something similar here in the past


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad I'm not mad


----------



## Copepod (Mar 16, 2013)

Story in today's Guardian Weekend magazine - http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/mar/16/experience-my-cat-saved-my-life


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh wow!!! Thank you, it's similar to what my cat did to C and me, he wouldn't give up till we got up.  It's amazing  thank you so much for this x


----------



## sacol4940 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sure one of our cats can.... A few times I've gone hypo in the night, I've only woken up cos Mylo came and sat on my chest


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Clever kitty!!!

Mine don't when they see me & I'm hypo, can't get the kitty cats nowadays


----------



## gabriele (Mar 16, 2013)

Do dogs count as well ?
I have 3 dogs . Everyday we walk in the New Forrest . Some months ago I had a few bad days and I had  hypos at the same place . I sat down and had some dextro and all my 3 girls sat next to me till I felt better.
One of my dogs used to wake me up at night when I had a hypo. When I thought it was only menopause / hormones symtons  bud she was allways right to wake me up because it was low BG.
I noticed over the years that if I'm low or very high and don't feel it they want to sniff my neck and when I see their eyes, there is a worry ... 
I check  and they are never wrong .


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, dogs count. Mine used to wake me regularly when I had a hypo. She'd goes nuts barking and jumping on me. Once, when she couldn't wake me, she went and got my brother to help.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 16, 2013)

They're so amazing aren't they!! I know there are few dogs trained to detect hypo.  Ours aren't trained so they're so loyal to us <3


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Ruth,
          as others have said,yes cats do detect hypos  I hope an extra treat is in order for said kitty 

Each of my 3 dogs over the years have detected hypos for me.
My last dog went one step further and went to fetch help when I was seriously ill with an addison's crisis.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2013)

Ruth Goode said:


> Last night at 2am my cat woke C up then woke me up by poking our heads. I thought he was being annoying! I went to bathroom then C came, suddenly said "I'm poorly" so I checked her BG and it was 2.6 and took her 25 minutes to get out of hypo. Normally I don't check her till after 3am, now I'm so grateful for my cat, he fall back to sleep after!!  do anyone's cat detect hypo?



Do you know every time I see this thread i read

Does anyone else's CAR detect hypos?


Now I don't have a cat, and I'm not getting one.  But I do have a car and that would be really handy if it could, however the neighbours might object if it started bipping it's horn at me in the middle of the night, wouldn't they?


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 17, 2013)

Ha ha, I did wonder when I typed cat, the prefix came up car!?!? That would be amazing isn't it


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 17, 2013)

If only Mr Sparkles could be this useful!  When we first had him I had high hopes as one day I was eating some chocolate following a hypo and he climbed all over me purring and fussing - turns out he likes chocolate (don't worry, I know it's poisonous for him so he doesn't get any!)  He's a bit useless really, even sits and watches the blackbirds eat the seedlings!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2013)

Useless?  USELESS?

He's got you exactly where he wants you Karen, without having to lift a paw -  and you know that!


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep you are right and it's all my own fault I let him get away with it!  But speaking of raising paws, when we first had him he used to do a really cute begging action standing on back legs and raising both paws in the air and rubbing his face!  He did it again today as he wanted some of my ham sarnie!  Little rascal!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 18, 2013)

My old cat used to do this. He would paw at my face until I woke.  The only times he did it during the night were when I was hypo.  He was amazing.


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 18, 2013)

It's funny, I'd not noticed a link with hypos but our mog was right by my side throughout the day before I ended up in hospital on mothers day, even snuck upstairs (where he's not allowed) to curl up on the bed by me. Since I got back from hospital he's hardly left my lap, which is very welcome as he makes a lovely furry hot water bottle!  Bless him, he knows when I'm under the weather...


----------

